# Student visa from Sri Lanka 2017



## kumar123cmb (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi I have received an offer from Swinburne university and my course will be started on 31st of July. Orientation is already started and I haven't received my visa yet. 

I have lodged my application on 2nd of July and submitted biometrics on 4th of July.

I will be accompanying my wife with me. 

In the COE it says I can enroll till 4th of August and no further extensions will be given.

I am little frustrated and worried till today we haven't received our visa.

I already have given resignation to my company and if I have to defer that company might take this in a different way.

1. Is it possible me to request an extension from university (May be a week) without deferring this into the next semester and does universities usually do that? 

2. What will happen if I receive my visa after 4th of August? 

3. People who have applied from Sri Lanka..Do you experience any delay in visa processing? 

Thank you in advance

Kumar B


----------

